# Applying for SSN (on E3D)



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

I am on an E3D visa - from Australia living here for my husbands work.

Today I went to apply for my SSN and they got to the box "reason for requiring a SSN".

They said I need to submit the Employment Authorisation I-765 (EAD) prior to getting the SSN. Is this correct? I always thought it was the other way around.

And does anyone know if I require a SSN to obtain a US driver's license (North Dakota)?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You take your EAD to the local SS office to get the number issued.

ND DMV will be able to answer your question. Check the site for details and office locations.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

sunflowers02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on an E3D visa - from Australia living here for my husbands work.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is correct. Government officials generally are correct when they make such statements. 



> And does anyone know if I require a SSN to obtain a US driver's license (North Dakota)?


Yes, you do. It's spelled out in this document from their website.

When I got my driving license in Washington DC, I didn't yet have a SSN. So I got a bit creative. I went to apply for a SSN, they said 'no', and I asked them to give me a denial letter. Armed with that letter, I went to DMV and they accepted it as an alternative to a SSN. I can't guarantee that will work in your state, but you could call them and ask.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I just noticed that you asked essentially the same question in October last year, and I gave you the same advice then ...


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

I couldn't locate the previous post and I couldn't remember the reply - considering I was pretty busy moving countries at the time.

So thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ND has a 90 day grace period which means you have only been driving without license for about 30 days.


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes I had read that but the 90 day grace period is supposed to be once you've established residency in North Dakota.

As I don't have a SSN or anything in my name in this country (due to not having a SSN which you need for everything), I don't see how I can establish residency?? Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

You established US residency the day you arrived and moved into your accommodation in North Dakota. You don't need to have a SSN to be a resident.


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sunflowers02 said:


> Yes I had read that but the 90 day grace period is supposed to be once you've established residency in North Dakota.
> 
> As I don't have a SSN or anything in my name in this country (due to not having a SSN which you need for everything), I don't see how I can establish residency?? Do you have any suggestions?


Suggestion #1
Do your legwork! Pick up the phone!

AUS passport
I94
AUS drivers license
Social Security Administration waiver (obtained at the Fargo office stating that you are not eligible for a SS# which you are not until you have your EAD)

You can apply for a ND permit which is a purple squirrel for ND only (you will be able to drive up to 60 days past your 90 day limit to get used to ND and prep for your road test, AUS license must clearly identify what you are permitted to drive)

You take your written test and your road test.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> ND has a 90 day grace period which means you have only been driving without license for about 30 days.


Actually it's 90 days before you're classified as a resident, then you have 60 days before you can't drive on your foreign license.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I was told at DMV that a operator permit is necessary for the 60 days on AUS and it has to be clear what driving privileges are associates with it.


----------

